
The Economics of Cryptocurrency Pump and Dump Schemes - wslh
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3303365
======
Cypher
Weak. Do a paper on the Twitter bots that were giving away free ETH and see if
you can draw some meaningful conclusions on that and maybe get twitter to fix
it.

